# Can all Kontakt Instruments be added to the left panel 'Library'?



## stikygum (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how to add .nki files to the library. For example when I loaded up Heavocity Damage, it appears in the left side library window and shows a big Damage banner. Then basically you just click on it and it uncovers a list of all the instruments from that library. I have a bunch of Soundiron libraries that I would like to put on that left hand side library panel area, but am not sure if it can be done or how it is done. Anyone know?


----------



## bbunker (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't be Done.

There are effectively two kinds of libraries, Player Libraries that are set within the Library tab, and Non-Player Libraries that require the full version and are loaded only in the browser.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 11, 2013)

Only certain libraries are available for the Kontakt Library Tab . I believe the only Soundiron library available for the Library Tab is Requiem Light .


----------



## MacQ (Dec 11, 2013)

A way to do it which doesn't violate your EULA is just to put the library folder you want in a sub-folder of the Kontakt 5 factory library. Or use the Quickload, which is easy too.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 12, 2013)

+1 For quickload - if you carefully organise all your libraries into folders inside the quickload panel (as I do), make sure you keep a backup (as I didn't).


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 12, 2013)

I started using Quickload a few days ago and it's very cool. I drag the instruments folders from my favorite libraries onto the Quickload browser and voila! I rename each instruments folder to reflect what library it's from, of course. (Otherwise I'll have a dozen folders called "Instruments.")

I find Quickload more efficient for loading instruments than the sidebar. However . . . 

Am I doing something wrong, or is it the case that the instruments folders don't update? In other words, suppose I've loaded an instrument from "Power Drums" called _"Charlie's Drum Kit."_ I edit that instrument, keeping only the kick drum, then save this new instrument as _"Charlie's Kick_." The next day, I hit Quickload and go to my "Power Drums" folder, expecting to see _"Charlie's Kick_ . . . but it isn't there. The only instruments in my "Power Drums" folder are the ones that were there at the time I dragged the folder into the Quickload menu. Since it's a folder, wouldn't it be better if the contents updated when the actual folder updates?

My second question is something I'm sure is in the manual, but since I'm here . . . how do you _delete_ a folder?


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2013)

right click Mike


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh geeze. How did I not think to try that.

Thanks Stuart. 8)


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2013)

I usually use spotlight on my Macbwhen I'm searching for something, I've got a bizillion kontakt instruments and have forgotten more of them than I know. It's a great way to rediscover forgotten stuff.

I usually do a spotlight search, then "show all in finder, then add a second parameter "name ends with and i type in "nki"

Is there a way to save these spotlight search parameters? I would love to save the extra steps


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Oh geeze. How did I not think to try that.
> 
> Thanks Stuart. 8)



you can also shorten the file path by moving the instruments up a level (or to the right I guess)if you have unnecessary or redundant folders


----------



## stikygum (Jan 26, 2014)

Do you guys find it's better to just put folders that contain the .nki (instruments) into quickload or do you actually take out the .nki from the folders one by one and rename them (so you know where they came from)?




TotalComposure @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> +1 For quickload - if you carefully organise all your libraries into folders inside the quickload panel (as I do), make sure you keep a backup (as I didn't).



What do you mean, your quick load folder was deleted somehow or are you saying that the main .nki and samples were deleted? If the former, how did you make a backup snapshot of the way you have your quick load instruments set up?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 26, 2014)

I had reason to format my computer and backed up everything except my quick load data, so when I reinstalled I had to re-setup all my quick load stuff.


----------



## showard (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the idea of putting odds-and-ends instruments in the left-side menu panel. But I don't know how.

Above, in this thread, it says "put the library folder you want in a sub-folder of the Kontakt 5 factory library."

Well, some of my instruments are in C:\apps\Instruments ... with the following subfolders:
-->C:\apps\Instruments\Instrument 1 Samples
--> C:\apps\Instruments\Instrument 2 Samples
... etc. ... each of which contains a bunch of .ncw files.

And the instrument .nki files are in this subfolder:
--> C:\apps\Instruments\Instruments

So ... what must I do?


----------

